# Thursday Night Drinks. 10th Feb, No. 5 Lounge and Bar, Ritz-Carlton DIFC



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello all!


Your favourite Thursday night event in Dubai is going to a brand new bar this week! The No. 5 Lounge and Bar in the Ritz-Carlton DIFC only opened only a month ago and already will be hosting the 10th of February Thursday Night Drinks this week! :clap2:

The bar is conveniently located in the Dubai International Financial Centre. You can find a map of the venue when you follow the link below:

http://www.timeoutdubai.com/bars/details/8792-no-5-lounge-bar

For a change this bar is actually very, very, easily reached by public transport from anywhere in Dubai, so there's no excuse not to join us!  And that includes you lot in the Marina! 

As always, we will be meeting 9 p.m. onwards. We have a stable group of regulars, but newcomers are very welcome too! Please do make sure to send me (or one of the regulars) a *private message *if you want to join. That enables us to estimate the group size, but also to give you our phone numbers and other (contact) details.

Really look forward to seeing you all again this week! Have been out of town a bit lately, but rest assured: we're back!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Hello all!
> 
> 
> Your favourite Thursday night event in Dubai is going to a brand new bar this week! The No. 5 Lounge and Bar in the Ritz-Carlton DIFC only opened only a month ago and already will be hosting the 10th of February Thursday Night Drinks this week! :clap2:
> ...


If I survive this week... I"ll certainly be there!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I second Yoga Girl's comment


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

Great, I will be there! PM'd you my details.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Yoga, Pamela and Chaos, that's a good start


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hmmmmmm ....


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

I could be up for a few!


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome back marcel! I'll be there on Thursday, will be good to catch up )


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Look forward to chugging down my weekly allowance of beers LOL


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Alright...I see a good group taking shape here...who else is in?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

bluester said:


> Welcome back marcel! I'll be there on Thursday, will be good to catch up )


Wow first time this year....Is that why it was raining? 
Look forward to catching up indeed.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I might make one too


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Just pushing the thread back up  Good to hear from the regulars. To all newcomers on the forum, please feel free to join us tonight!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

I *might* make it.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Not sure - see what happens.


----------



## bradley619 (Feb 6, 2011)

Me me me!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You don't have enough posts to PM Marcel. I suggest you post again and PM him or alternatively just show up and say his name when entering, he might have booked a table.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

I did actually. So if you ask for a reservation on Marcel you should be able to find us! 

See you guys soon.


----------



## bradley619 (Feb 6, 2011)

Was a awesome night!! your all an awesome bunch of ppl!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Last night was the biggest turnout ever and a great bunch of people. Awesome location (we practically took over the Ritz!!). Hats off to you Marcel!!!!

This is going to be a hard one to beat


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks guys! You made my night! Great turnout. Will be out of town next week, but will definitely take the honours in two weeks again! I'd like to say thanks to the venue as well for hosting the Thursday Night Drinks for the first time!


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

thank yo guys, it was a lovely night, waiting for the next one.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I guess that means I'll be taking over next week  I already have my thinking cap on here! A 3 day weekend warrants for some serious "drinking"  






MarcelDH said:


> Thanks guys! You made my night! Great turnout. Will be out of town next week, but will definitely take the honours in two weeks again! I'd like to say thanks to the venue as well for hosting the Thursday Night Drinks for the first time!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wonderful turnout, we certainly made that place come alive! There was hardly anyone there but our group.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

It was great to meet everyone, I will be looking for the next one I can attend!


----------



## Ruu (Feb 11, 2011)

so when is the next get to gether i would love to attend  sick and tired of spending my weekends alone and friendless


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ok i might be a day late but still... i had an AMAZING time last night... thanks all the guys I got to talk to and hopefully I get a chance to hang out with the others soon....

Thanks Marcel!


----------



## selçuk (Jan 10, 2011)

Maybe one day I can come this thursday night drinking parties but not this months I've just moved dubai.This month I spend a lot of money for accommodation  I haven't solved my transportation problem still.
Anyway,I hope I can fix as soon as possible this problems and meet you 
Don't have too much fun without me.


----------

